

Bizjet concept: New York to Tokyo in two hours - Uperte
http://www.aopa.org/News-and-Video/All-News/2013/July/1/Pilot-Briefing-New-York-to-Tokyo-in-two-hours.aspx

======
hobs
>It uses about 9 MW of electricity to power a plasma field generator reshaping
airflow around the aircraft and taming the pressure wave, turning sonic boom
into a sound similar to rustling leaves on the ground.

How?

